# Criss Cross Scarf - Knitted



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a copy of the above mentioned scarf. I check the sites mentioned , but got no results. I can't tell you how many hours I spent on the computer trying to find it. The one shown, I think it was done as a class. I'm not interesed in a class. Any help will be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Ravelry has a few---here is a free one

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-knot-looped-scarf


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

There would probably be a pattern on the Knit Along with designer 1234. Go to the top of the page under search. You might want to join that one, as her KAL's are exceptional. This is not a class but it will sure help if you run into problems. She is easy to understand and very helpful.
9a


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Criss Cross Scarf was created by one of our KPers. You can PM her/him using the member name Saroj. Hope this helps. It is a lovely pattern.


LittleKid said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get a copy of the above mentioned scarf. I check the sites mentioned , but got no results. I can't tell you how many hours I spent on the computer trying to find it. The one shown, I think it was done as a class. I'm not interesed in a class. Any help will be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's in the workshop but you just need to download the pattern - it's on the first page, both as a down load and as a post. It's nice just to post I'm in so the creator will know you liked her pattern, after all she gave it free for us to enjoy. I typed I'm in but it will be a while before I make it. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187220-1.html


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You very much. It wasn't the exact one, but very close. I think that I can work with it. That was Quick!!


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this the one you mean? 




For scarf cast on multiples of 8 plus 4(two stitches for each border).
Rows 1 and 2: Knit acoss
Rows 3 and 4: Knit 2, follow video for criss-cross stitch
Rows 5 and 6: Knit across

Repeat rows 3 - 6 until scarf is desired length. Bind off and weave in ends.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> Is this the one you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfectly brilliant video tutorial! so simple but so impressive!


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Isn't it, though? I think that will be my next project. It reminds me a lot of the broomstick lace acarf which I'm doing now.


----------



## jegstrikker (Sep 28, 2013)

I found a link to this at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-knot-looped-scarf


----------

